
Discovering an Equation for Altruism Cost George Price Everything (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-discovering-an-equation-for-altruism-cost-george-price-everything
======
unholiness
The article is interesting and biographical, but for those not interested in
biography:

The Price Equation[1] simply states that the change in a trait due to natural
selection is proportional to the covariance between that trait and it's impact
on "fitness" (survivability). The link to altruism is that the equation
applies to a whole population, not just an individual. So, spending time and
energy to help your kin can increase evolutionary pressure for your traits, so
long as the gain in utility from the resource transfer is larger than the
genetic difference between you.

The equation is useful and accurate, though not incredibly insightful. From
the article: _It is like a footballer who, when asked how their team will win
the next match, says they will score more goals than the other team. By trying
to explain the game at its most fundamental level, say the critics, the
equation explains and predicts nothing about why certain traits should
increase or decrease fitness._

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_equation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_equation)

------
solidsnack9000
"It was altruistic ants that posed a particular problem for Charles Darwin."

Darwin offers a thorough and well-thought out explanation of the sterility of
worker ants in The Origin of Species, chapter 8 (where he discusses this and
other instincts that are "so wonderful").

------
gerdesj
Beautifully written article with a rather sad and sympathetically handled
ending.

On the Price Equation, I think this is rather telling - "In her own quest to
crack its meaning": * quite simple, really * Another jumped up and started
scribbling diagrams and equations on the whiteboard in his office * None of us
understands it really

... which leads to:

"For its supporters, the Price equation is the closest thing biology has to
E=mc2"

No it isn't. E=mc^2 stands up to experiment after experiment and observation
after observation. The Price Equation is at best a conjecture that looks
right. Looking right is not generally considered rigorous.

------
FrozenVoid
Sounds like the reverse of Anti-Life Equation
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
Life_Equation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Life_Equation) "", the Anti-
Life Equation is a formula for total control over the minds of sentient
beings, that is sought by Darkseid, who, for this reason, sends his forces to
Earth, as he believes part of the equation exists in the subconscious. Various
comics have defined the equation in different ways, but a common
interpretation is that the equation is a mathematical proof of the futility of
living.""

------
smrtinsert
Interesting story but I feel sad for the daughters.

~~~
ShabbosGoy
As stated by the article, his daughters were happy and thought he did a fine
job as a parent.

